# Had to take nine facemask selfies during my shift yesterday



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.

Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.

This has all the stench of yet another Uber scheme to take away what meager "independence" Uber's alleged independent contractor drivers have.

Uber already harasses drivers who decline "too many" requests with their asinine "timeouts". They can use any "safety" pretext they want, but this shouldn't be allowed to continue.

If this was a one-day thing, it's probably a trial-balloon by Uber. If this continues, drivers will need to take action and contact the media and the govt. There's no jusification for this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time, when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request), Uber will time me out..
> 
> ...


RIDICULOUS !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> RIDICULOUS !


You ain't kidding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ALREADY WORKING IN A PLAGUE .

YOUR THANKS ?

TO BE PLAGUED WITH " SELFIE "DEMANDS !

SCREW UBER.

THEY CAN LAY THE PHOTO REVIEW PROGRAMMERS OFF TOO !


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

It was great when Uber added daily hazard pay to active drivers during the pandemic. Oh wait, that never happened. Never mind.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Drove 14 trips yesterday Uber X never asked for a selfie... And the passenger app doesn't prompt riders that they MUST wear a mask.... F Uber and their BS policies they leave us having to police... IM NOT DOING IT.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Yet....you still drive.



Nats121 said:


> If this continues, drivers will need to take action and contact the media and the govt.


LOL. You forgot to add "Strike!", "Union!", and "I'm going to sue"
Action needed to fix your driver issue: Don't drive.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Looks like I'll be doing mostly Lyft today then. I don't mind wearing the mask (I actually prefer it) but I do Lyft and Uber and turn off the opposite app once I have a ride with one company. I'm not going to take 15 selfies a day. LOL Nope! Fix your app, uber!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Drove 14 trips yesterday Uber X never asked for a selfie... And the passenger app doesn't prompt riders that they MUST wear a mask.... F Uber and their BS policies they leave us having to police... IM NOT DOING IT.


Its law in Chicago now
This might be a regional thing


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This is not about Uber caring for your safety or your passenger safety. 

This is about Uber protecting itself from lawsuits. When Uber gets sued by a pax claiming they got CV19 from a driver, Uber will produce the masked selfie to show the court that the driver was wearing the mask.

Just take unemployment if you can... why deal with such bullshit and chance of infection if you do not have to.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Uber already harasses drivers who decline "too many" requests with their asinine "timeouts".


More whining from Nats. Pay is too low. I get timed out. Whine.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Or...we could just be silenced sheep who just say "baaaah" to everything.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I wonder if facemask selfie would register this &#129300;


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if facemask selfie would register this &#129300;
> View attachment 463833


probably not


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

The new thing is - resend photo of drivers license. 
After 3 years my Drivers License disappeared.

Uber wanted a copy.

'Sent them like 4 pictures before they accepted it.

Out of focus (***** I used a scanner and saved as jpeg)
Too Dark (WTF....ahole)
Could not see edge of license ( What now?)

So they are playing games.

I'm not driving till they (UBER) send me masks etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its law in Chicago now
> This might be a regional thing


SCREW CHICAGO TOO !

CITY WITH A " WHEEL TAX" ON CARS !



Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if facemask selfie would register this &#129300;
> View attachment 463833


KIM JUNG UN !



Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if facemask selfie would register this &#129300;
> View attachment 463833


KIM JUNG UN !


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This is not about Uber caring for your safety or your passenger safety.
> 
> This is about Uber protecting itself from lawsuits. When Uber gets sued by a pax claiming they got CV19 from a driver, Uber will produce the masked selfie to show the court that the driver was wearing the mask.
> 
> Just take unemployment if you can... why deal with such bullshit and chance of infection if you do not have to.


It had nothing to do with lawsuits or safety.

I was doing Eats deliveries, not driving pax.

There was nothing stopping me from taking off my facemask after every selfie since I wasn't transporting pax.

The only times I was required to take selfies was after timeouts, so in all likelihood I could have gone the entire shift without taking any selfies if I had maintained a high enough acceptance rate to avoid any timeouts.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MasterC said:


> The new thing is - resend photo of drivers license.
> After 3 years my Drivers License disappeared.
> 
> Uber wanted a copy.
> ...


I had that happen too. Conjecture: Uber is tuning their face recognition algo to map just the area of the face not covered by the mask. To support that goal they are making sure they have quality DL photos.

Proof of concept: Has anyone getting prompted for mask photos also gotten prompted for maskless photos? If not, Uber is going for masked face recognition.

The good: I support the idea of Uber not getting sued into oblivion for spreading C19. I'd like to see the service continue. Not a big deal to wear a mask. Annoying to be prompted for a selfie, but not a deal breaker.

The Bad: They are enforcing for deliveries too because a) no one has taken the time to program the app to discern the difference, and b) if they don't they will get sued for the driver coughing C19 all over the recipient's pizza. (Yes it does have to do with litigation)

DANGER WILL ROBINSON: When the app fails to recognize the driver because they -I don't know, plucked their eyebrows- there is no Green Light Hub anymore to run to and beg to be reactivated.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Forcing drivers to take selfies that take a second or two. Not a big deal.

There are things we could criticize them for. Getting people to wear masks isn't one. Food delivery still brings the driver in potential contact with others. Plus, some drivers could switch to pax while online.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

M62 said:


> Forcing people to take selfies. Uber is worse than the Nazis and the KGB combined lol.
> 
> Seriously though. There are things we could criticize them for. Getting people to wear masks isn't one. Food delivery still brings the driver in potential contact with others. Plus, some drivers could switch to pax while online.


As annoying as selfies are I have to wonder if those that complain about them here have thought it through. Selfies protect the driver as well as Uber. You don't want someone hacking/cloning your account and driving on your dime... raping, murdering, pillaging, and generally making a nuisance of themselves... on your dime.

Or do you?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

dude! i got hitup a half dozen times in one shift, and that was before covid! they started getting crazy with that shit!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

got a p said:


> dude! i got hitup a half dozen times in one shift, and that was before covid! they started getting crazy with that shit!


I think it's because of your political ideology. You've been flagged. Better go all Max Headroom before the authorities close in.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> The good: I support the idea of Uber not getting sued into oblivion for spreading C19. I'd like to see the service continue. Not a big deal to wear a mask. Annoying to be prompted for a selfie, but not a deal breaker.


Let the bastards get sued into oblivion, they deserve it.

As I've already pointed out this isn't about wearing a facemask, it's about Uber using selfies as a deterrent against drivers declining delivery requests.

I wasn't prompted for A selfie, I was prompted for at least 9 selfies in a period of less than 3 hours.

At one busy point during my shift I had to do 4 selfies in a 7 minute period.

Later in the evening when there were fewer available drivers, Uber eased up on their selfie demands. Funny how that works.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Somewhere on these forums a member once complained that their driver account was deactivated because they hadn't driven in a while and their appearance had aged quite a bit 😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

M62 said:


> Seriously though. There are things we could criticize them for. Getting people to wear masks isn't one. Food delivery still brings the driver in potential contact with others. Plus, some drivers could switch to pax while online.


I was doing Eats, and if I had decided to switch to rides Uber could ask for a selfie, so that's not an issue.

Getting drivers to wear masks is one thing, but pulling a stunt like this is entirely different.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It only asks me after I go offline and try to go back on, I am coded for both UE and RS but I'm only doing UE. It's a mandate anyways where I live. I just take it off after the photo I'm not driving with a mask on just at pick up and drop off


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

With respect to the OP. I get that you're pissed at Uber. But you seem to overdo these things a bit. 

It's a two second selfie. Not exactly worth contacting Amnesty International over.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

So it asked me for a selfie today. I tried twice with the mask on and it told me to show my whole face. Finally I tried it without a mask and it worked. :/ I guess they didn't roll it out here? Now I am half expecting them to deactivate me for not wearing a mask (even though I always have since April 1st or so)! lol

I'm also hoping this selfie verification doesn't expect me to wear their masks. I have n95 masks and I feel much safer wearing those!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

This is the one you need to have the mask on. The regular photo request is wo a mask.....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> As annoying as selfies are I have to wonder if those that complain about them here have thought it through. Selfies protect the driver as well as Uber. You don't want someone hacking/cloning your account and driving on your dime... raping, murdering, pillaging, and generally making a nuisance of themselves... on your dime.
> 
> Or do you?


I have no problem with them in general but nine times a day?!? Come on...


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Of course. Nine times is clearly punitive.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

......or you get the request every time you go online........maybe?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Look, I get it - from both sides.

The CDC initially said that only people who were at risk or caring for someone with the virus or COVID-19 (*TWO SEPARATE THINGS) *should wear a mask.

Then, confirmed cases increased as testing did. So they reversed their stance. Why?

Because of the fact that asymptomatic carriers can spread the virus. So, having the majority of the population wearing masks cuts down on the person wearing one from *spreading *the virus more than *contracting *it.

But, every day that I have been delivering food, I have seen the same things -


Restaurant staff not wearing a mask
Restaurant staff "wearing" a mask - on their chin 
Restaurant staff wearing a mask that is either not fitted properly or their nose is uncovered 
Restaurant staff wearing a mask correctly but ONLY when they are encountered by someone they do not know - because the virus does not count if they are with their coworkers 
Meanwhile, I RARELY am in close proximity to anyone while delivering food. I clean my hands multiple times during a single delivery. The bags are sealed and in my closed delivery bag.

So, today, I downed my Uber issue mask when I went online for the selfie. I wore it for "deliver to the door" runs - out of four, one answered the door.

Look, this thing is real. Exercise common sense. Social distance, hand hygiene, and wear a mask if you are delivering when they do not say "leave at the door".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Then, confirmed cases increased as testing did. So they reversed their stance. Why?


The only thing I would add to your excellent post is that it is highly likely in my view that the powers-that-be (CDC et al) told us not to wear a mask is because there _were no masks_. Not enough to go around (and still there are not). They deceived us. They _must_ have known that everyone wearing masks would have tempered the spread of the disease. Asymptomatic cases or not.

So why did they lie? To prevent a panic. To keep the herd from stampeding. _That_ is their prime directive -the prime directive of all government bodies-, even before controlling the spread of the disease. Read my lips; Don't. Panic. The. Populace.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> The only thing I would add to your excellent post is that it is highly likely in my view that the powers-that-be (CDC et al) told us not to wear a mask is because there _were no masks_. Not enough to go around (and still there are not). They deceived us. They _must_ have known that everyone wearing masks would have tempered the spread of the disease. Asymptomatic cases or not.
> 
> So why did they lie? To prevent a panic. To keep the herd from stampeding. _That_ is their prime directive -the prime directive of all government bodies-, even before controlling the spread of the disease. Read my lips; Don't. Panic. The. Populace.


Actually, the initial reason for the general population to not wear a mask was to prevent the shortage of masks for those at risk - health care providers and those with preexisting conditions.

But, as the number of cases grew, the goal switched to reducing spread from those already infected.

So, if people feel like they were protecting themselves (versus not infecting others, as is more likely), it is a win win.

Unfortunately, masks are uncomfortable to wear. And that's why we are seeing the fashion statements - "the chin mask" (my favorite), "the huge nose", "the tiny mask on massive beards", etc.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lyft isn't requiring masks 😃

.... but, Lyft pax tend to come from the garbage end of the spectrum 😐😐😐

You know the type

Their idea of dressing up for a dinner out means putting on a washed Spurs jersey...

They tend not to tip, but do tend to smell like marijuana and/or make backseat phone calls on speakerphone


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Lyft isn't requiring masks &#128515;
> 
> .... but, Lyft pax tend to come from the garbage end of the spectrum &#128528;&#128528;&#128528;


Give em time..


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Actually, the initial reason for the general population to not wear a mask was to prevent the shortage of masks for those at risk - health care providers and those with preexisting conditions.


Yes, that was the reason given. But at the same time they didn't say "It would be helpful for you to have them to keep from spreading C19, but there's not enough to go around". That would have been the truth (and possibly the panic trigger). Instead they said "What masks are available need to go to health care workers. And oh, btw, they don't keep you from getting C19". And they also said, "The N95 masks must be fitted by a health care professional". I heard it put that way, repeatedly.

Although the masks _do_ need to be properly fitted, you don't need a nurse to do it. You just need good instructions that denote how to fit the mask so that air doesn't leak around the perimeter.

By the way, there is another non-truth (IMHO) that is _still_ being propagated. There has been a meme of stating that N95 masks keep you from spreading C19, but they can't keep you from catching it. This meme has stayed afloat even after the populcae was told to wear masks. Now _I ain't no doctor with degree_, but I have a pretty good bullshit meter and it sounds off loudly whenever I hear that statement (heard it again just last week). How can a mask block a virus from passing through the mask from the inside, while at the same time not prevent a virus from passing from the outside in? If there is an explanation I have yet to hear anyone follow up with it. I have worn N95 masks for years due to extreme sensitivities to pollens, smoke, and other air pollutants. The masks are designed to block 95% of particles, down to the micron level, from passing through from the outside to the inside. That's there primary purpose. Although the virus is small enough to still pass through an N95 mask (in either direction) it is the substance it is taking a ride on (spit, water droplets, dust particles, etc.) that can't penetrate the barrier. That _must_ be in either direction.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Yes, that was the reason given. But at the same time they didn't say "It would be helpful for you to have them to keep from spreading C19, but there's not enough to go around". That would have been the truth (and possibly the panic trigger). Instead they said "What masks are available need to go to health care workers. And oh, btw, they don't keep you from getting C19". And they also said, "The N95 masks must be fitted by a health care professional". I heard it put that way, repeatedly.
> 
> Although the masks _do_ need to be properly fitted, you don't need a nurse to do it. You just need good instructions that denote how to fit the mask so that air doesn't leak around the perimeter.
> 
> By the way, there is another non-truth (IMHO) that is _still_ being propagated. There has been a meme of stating that N95 masks keep you from spreading C19, but they can't keep you from catching it. This meme has stayed afloat even after the populcae was told to wear masks. Now _I ain't no doctor with degree_, but I have a pretty good bullshit meter and it sounds off loudly whenever I hear that statement (heard it again just last week). How can a mask block a virus from passing through the mask from the inside, while at the same time not prevent a virus from passing from the outside in? If there is an explanation I have yet to hear anyone follow up with it. I have worn N95 masks for years due to extreme sensitivities to pollens, smoke, and other air pollutants. The masks are designed to block 95% of particles, down to the micron level, from passing through from the outside to the inside. That's there primary purpose. Although the virus is small enough to still pass through an N95 mask (in either direction) it is the substance it is taking a ride on (spit, water droplets, dust particles, etc.) that can't penetrate the barrier. That _must_ be in either direction.


So the n95 mask swings both ways?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

M62 said:


> With respect to the OP. I get that you're pissed at Uber. But you seem to overdo these things a bit.
> 
> It's a two second selfie. Not exactly worth contacting Amnesty International over.


With respect to the responder, it's a lot more than two seconds.

I "only" had to take six selfies tonight instead of the nine I did yesterday because business was a lot slower than yesterday.

Half of the selfies require retakes, and on several occasions after being told "thank you", the Take Selfie page popped back up again and I had to do it all over again.

"Time is money" certainly applies to this business.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> So the n95 mask swings both ways?


Yeah. It's a real party animal.


----------



## Ddwdriver (Oct 17, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


They are sure making that unemployment look real good.I don't have time to keep taking photos I drive at night so I have to find somewhere with light every time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ddwdriver said:


> They are sure making that unemployment look real good.I don't have time to keep taking photos I drive at night so I have to find somewhere with light every time.


Requiring Eats drivers to take selfies is a waste of time because without pax to drive around any Eats driver who chooses not to wear a mask can simply not wear one except for the photos.

Requiring multiple selfies is a much bigger waste of time. Uber's using selfies as a way to harass cherrypickers with "safety" as the pretext.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Update... App now requesting selfies here... ridiculous...

And here we are still expected to POLICE the rider... Nope I'm selling them a mask for $10 bux, or waiting 5 and cancelling for No show. Either way I'm getting paid.

Uber seems to think we do this gig for shyts and giggles... No Bytches we do it to make money. I'm not your puppet and I'm not enforcing your ignorant rules for free...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Of course. Nine times is clearly punitive.


That was nine times in three hours. Imagine how many times it would have been if I had worked 8 hours.



Uberguyken said:


> Update... App now requesting selfies here... ridiculous...
> 
> And here we are still expected to POLICE the rider... Nope I'm selling them a mask for $10 bux, or waiting 5 and cancelling for No show. Either way I'm getting paid.
> 
> Uber seems to think we do this gig for shyts and giggles... No Bytches we do it to make money. I'm not your puppet and I'm not enforcing your ignorant rules for free...


I don't know how many declined ride requests result in timeouts in your market, but if you're a driver who declines lots of pings be prepared to do LOTS of selfies during your shifts.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

well peeps lost time require us to make lost money.... so shuffle a couple of people... no ride given is the most profitable one. Find Walmart and park ....just shuffle.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Maybe the algorithm has a crush on you?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

They're now actually starting to use the ADA rules against the Mask. Saying that it a dangers their health because of the mass does not allow them to breathe properly

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ad...hback-on-mask-requirements-under-ada/amp.html


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I just purchased a gaiter neck type mask. Is it effective against contracting the virus? Not really, it's too thin. 

Does the app know that or the people I am delivering food to without any contact? Nope! 

Safety Theater, just like the TSA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I just purchased a gaiter neck type mask. Is it effective against contracting the virus? Not really, it's too thin.
> 
> Does the app know that or the people I am delivering food to without any contact? Nope!
> 
> Safety Theater, just like the TSA.


I HAVE DISCOVERED PUTTING LATEX GLOVES ON 3O TIMES A DAY CAUSES PAINFUL HANGNAILS !

( Safety Theater . . .close to my own term for " This".)
( much of it IS a Dog & Pony Show!)


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Its law in Chicago now
> This might be a regional thing


It's also law not to own a gun but how many were shot this year and last ? ( a lot )


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ALREADY WORKING IN A PLAGUE .
> 
> YOUR THANKS ?
> 
> ...


Correction...
THEY CAN LAY ROHIT OFF. He's the only customer service/programmer still working. Is Rohit even human? He could be the algorithm itself, after all.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


screw these companies making drivers jump through hoops I kind of feel like they treat drivers like dogs and the next thing they want us to do is roll over. screw those companies !!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> screw these companies making drivers jump through hoops I kind of feel like they treat drivers like dogs and the next thing they want us to do is roll over. screw those companies !!


and you will still go online? Asking for a friend.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

SHalester said:


> and you will still go online? Asking for a friend.
> I will occasionally turn on the app just for a minute just so I could keep the account active in case I need it as an emergency back up option .


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> and you will still go online? Asking for a friend.


There's exactly two reasons why I'm still doing this job... I need the addtional income and the flexible hours.

The nano-second I don't need either of the above, I'll quit.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The nano-second I don't need either of the above, I'll quit.


Can I get an amen? :coolio: Uber hasn't really done anything to me, in fact, once we got full info pings in CAlif that made me HAPPY as it was my number one whine. The 2nd being navigation sucks.Even got a small increase in the base fare. Missed all the reductions; before my time.
I do RS mostly for the schedule; money is ok, as long as i don't think about what I was making in my career. Helps reduce guilt when I buy a 'toy'.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Can I get an amen? :coolio: Uber hasn't really done anything to me, in fact, once we got full info pings in CAlif that made me HAPPY as it was my number one whine. The 2nd being navigation sucks.Even got a small increase in the base fare. Missed all the reductions; before my time.
> I do RS mostly for the schedule; money is ok, as long as i don't think about what I was making in my career. Helps reduce guilt when I buy a 'toy'.


Without a doubt, the worst part of this job for me is and always has been not knowing the destinations in advance. I've hated not knowing the destinations since I did my very first ride. The simple act of that one change would be enough to make this job much more pleasant to do.

I'll add this too... Now that I've been "spoiled" by seeing the destinations for Eats trips, it's gonna be worse than ever doing X rides without knowing the destinations.

Until Uber and Lyft show destinations in advance in my market (extremely unlikely in the absence of an AB5 type of law), I'll probably do mostly food delivery from now on. Most or all of the food delivery apps show destinations in advance and that's probably the direction I'll go most of the time.

If both rideshare and food delivery were to show destinations, I'd rather do rideshare most of the time.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'll probably do mostly food delivery from now on


Yeah, not me. I couldn't get passed the 'food' smells in my car. Gagville. Plus the whole getting in/out of my car wouldn't so great for one of my knees...ouch.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I gave yet to see one here in PHX. Only 1/3 of my pax wear masks. I don't wear one. Screw liberal Nazi guber


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, not me. I couldn't get passed the 'food' smells in my car. Gagville. Plus the whole getting in/out of my car wouldn't so great for one of my knees...ouch.


Food delivery has its pluses and minuses vs rideshare, that's for sure.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MasterC said:


> The new thing is - resend photo of drivers license.
> After 3 years my Drivers License disappeared.
> 
> Uber wanted a copy.
> ...


Exact same thing happened here and I've barely been doing anything other than the very rare eats run to stave off boredom.

NOW those dipshits have a license "viewability" problem? They laid off 3500 or so via zoom and I just saw where another 3000 are about to get the boot, all in all comprising something like 25% of their beloved actual employee workforce. Do us all a favor, don't hire any of them back....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> It's also law not to own a gun but how many were shot this year and last ? ( a lot )


I think the law in every state allows for people that are insane or criminals to own a gun. People getting murdered is certianly a problem. I dont see what those facts has to do with a thread about excessive selfies though...


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> There's exactly two reasons why I'm still doing this job... I need the addtional income and the flexible hours.
> 
> The nano-second I don't need either of the above, I'll quit.


i feel you , i do dd and gh part time after my day job , the money can make a difference


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Ok I'm sick of this selfie crap already wtf UBER!!!

CANT USE STOP requests because if you do the next time you log in you have to go thru that checklist bs and selfie again.... Grrrrr sick of it!!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Exact same thing happened here and I've barely been doing anything other than the very rare eats run to stave off boredom.
> 
> NOW those dipshits have a license "viewability" problem? They laid off 3500 or so via zoom and I just saw where another 3000 are about to get the boot, all in all comprising something like 25% of their beloved actual employee workforce. Do us all a favor, don't hire any of them back....


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Try being dark skin being asked to take selfies at night...sometimes it takes like 20 tries..one night I had to drive to a well lit gas station just to take a selfie and log back in...of course the surge was gone by then


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> As annoying as selfies are I have to wonder if those that complain about them here have thought it through. Selfies protect the driver as well as Uber. You don't want someone hacking/cloning your account and driving on your dime... raping, murdering, pillaging, and generally making a nuisance of themselves... on your dime.
> 
> Or do you?


Why do they not put the pax through the same stupid selfie with Mask? Safety is a 2 way street. Driver can be infected with Covid 19 by asymptomatic pax. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why do they not put the pax through the same stupid selfie with Mask? Safety is a 2 way street. Driver can be infected with Covid 19 by asymptomatic pax. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Covid only dangerous for people who are already sick...from my understanding..its not a automatic death sentence


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Ok I'm sick of this selfie crap already wtf UBER!!!


well, you do have options. L Y F T. Show them the love I know you have for them.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> well, you do have options. L Y F T. Show them the love I know you have for them.


Hahah I've done like $25 bux with Lyft all month... To hell with LYFT


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why do they not put the pax through the same stupid selfie with Mask? Safety is a 2 way street. Driver can be infected with Covid 19 by asymptomatic pax. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


because the pax give them money , and they don't want to make them feel uncomfortable


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> because the pax give them money , and they don't want to make them feel uncomfortable


According to Uber and their scam contract the DRIVERS give them the money. Allegedly they charge the DRIVERS for the privilege of collecting the fares and "passing it on" to the drivers.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

As long as they are requiring masks, I guess I won't be driving. Sad they have fallen pray to all the panic and hysteria the media is pushing. Not to mention they forget we are independent contractors for a reason.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Covid only dangerous for people who are already sick...from my understanding..its not a automatic death sentence


Coronavirus is the virus, COVID-19 is the disease process caused by it that kills people (think HIV vs AIDS). The two are being used interchangeably and it's annoying me.

Those with compromised immune systems or pre existing medical problems are more likely to die, especially the elderly.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It's the dumbest thing. We are not driving around with a mask or at least I wouldn't. All my pictures were of me holding the mask to my face. A stupid checklist is a waste of time. 

I drove early this week. 1/5 passengers had a mask on.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> As long as they are requiring masks, I guess I won't be driving. Sad they have fallen pray to all the panic and hysteria the media is pushing. Not to mention they forget we are independent contractors for a reason.


My biggest question is "why now"? I suspect that the answer is because they could not find masks.

They also require that the car be sanitized. I only received a handful of masks and I can't find disinfectant wipes ANYWHERE. I guess we're supposed to pull them out of our ass.

So, staying with food, even though it's up and down.



#professoruber said:


> It's the dumbest thing. We are not driving around with a mask or at least I wouldn't. All my pictures were of me holding the mask to my face. A stupid checklist is a waste of time.
> 
> I drove early this week. 1/5 passengers had a mask on.


If you are transporting passengers, I *strongly *suggest that you actually wear the mask. Suck it up or do delivery.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> It's the dumbest thing. We are not driving around with a mask or at least I wouldn't. All my pictures were of me holding the mask to my face. A stupid checklist is a waste of time.
> 
> I drove early this week. 1/5 passengers had a mask on.


If a pax say driver wasn't wearing mask it automatically a deactivation


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If a pax say driver wasn't wearing mask it automatically a deactivation


Duh. I am saying it's the dumbest thing to incessantly have the driver take a picture wearing a mask. I will gladly put one on before I pickup a passenger and after I air out my car after they exit.

I don't plan on turning on Uber anytime soon.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Coronavirus is the virus, COVID-19 is the disease process caused by it that kills people (think HIV vs AIDS). The two are being used interchangeably and it's annoying me.
> 
> Those with compromised immune systems or pre existing medical problems are more likely to die, especially the elderly.


We will find soon that this is about as bad as the flu. Before we had a vaccine, the death rate was much higher for the flu and even with that it kills hundreds of thousands every year. So in essessence we are terrifying everyone over the another flu-like disease and crash our economy for nothing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> We will find soon that this is about as bad as the flu. Before we had a vaccine, the death rate was much higher for the flu and even with that it kills hundreds of thousands every year. So in essessence we are terrifying everyone over the another flu-like disease and crash our economy for nothing.


It's not something to be taken lightly. But we've already been through this - the coronavirus is not new (first documented in the 1960s), you and I have most likely already had it (either this strain or a past one), and COVID-19 is a form of SARS (remember that?).

Most haven't taken the time to research any of this, which causes a lot of confusion and panic. But the death toll is still fairly high.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If a pax say driver wasn't wearing mask it automatically a deactivation


guess we're not independent contractors after all


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Duh. I am saying it's the dumbest thing to incessantly have the driver take a picture wearing a mask. I will gladly put one on before I pickup a passenger and after I air out my car after they exit.
> 
> I don't plan on turning on Uber anytime soon.


For me it brings down morale...im use to having friendly conversations with my pax now we got mask covering our mouth and noses so it's not much talking at all...just awkward silence


----------



## SnazzyRags (Feb 28, 2020)

Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.

How about 100%! Everytime I timed-out yesterday, had to take pic. Didn't count, but easily 10+ times. Some times I go back online while driving. So I have to pull over, take pic and then continue. PITA!

Furthermore, this whole thing is biased BS. They treat all regions equally. Brunswick county, NC (314 cases, 20 deaths - 0 since 5/4) is NOT NYC, Chicago or Detroit.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Uber's using selfies as a way to harass cherrypickers with "safety" as the pretext.


I hate to burst your martyr bubble but they aren't punishing you. They are gathering exhibits for when a passenger sues for contracting the virus in your Uber.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UberBud said:


> I hate to burst your martyr bubble but they aren't punishing you. They are gathering exhibits for when a passenger sues for contracting the virus in your Uber.


I bet if the driver gets sued, Uber says "you're on your own"

We are independent contractors insofar as it benefits Uber for us to be such


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Seems like this would make it easy to have someone using a friend's account if they can't get one. Between the mask and contactless deliveries, who would know it's not their account?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> ALREADY WORKING IN A PLAGUE .
> 
> YOUR THANKS ?
> 
> ...


Take the unemployment money;
learn new skills or polish up on old ones;
wait till China ends its current attack on civilization;
get a decent job.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Got face mask from Uber today .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Got face mask from Uber today .
> View attachment 464658


Made in China ?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If a pax say driver wasn't wearing mask it automatically a deactivation


It doesn't say that.. says they will review the situation and it could lead to loss of use of the app... That's a lawsuit waiting to happen right there.... I'd be willing to bet they put you on timeout if anyone actually complained... Most of my riders could care less... And the ones that do I have been nice enough to wear it. Especially if they have one...but I've decided to be the UBER police on this one... We get enough grief when enforcing no minors... Not doing it..


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Seems like this would make it easy to have someone using a friend's account if they can't get one. Between the mask and contactless deliveries, who would know it's not their account?


Don't think so. If the uncovered facial features don't match the one Uber has on file, they'll require a retake.



Uberguyken said:


> It doesn't say that.. says they will review the situation and it could lead to loss of use of the app... That's a lawsuit waiting to happen right there.... I'd be willing to bet they put you on timeout if anyone actually complained... Most of my riders could care less... And the ones that do I have been nice enough to wear it. Especially if they have one...but I've decided to be the UBER police on this one... We get enough grief when enforcing no minors... Not doing it..


Using a dashcam can prevent a pax from falsely accusing the driver of not wearing a mask.



NauticalWheeler said:


> I bet if the driver gets sued, Uber says "you're on your own"
> 
> We are independent contractors insofar as it benefits Uber for us to be such


Uber can say that all they want, but the lawyer would go after Uber's very deep pockets.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Get the hint. It's no longer practical. Stop and apply for your unemployment.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBud said:


> I hate to burst your martyr bubble but they aren't punishing you. They are gathering exhibits for when a passenger sues for contracting the virus in your Uber.


Bud, you don't know what you're talking about.

Zero pax. Right now I'm doing Eats only.

The ONLY times I've been asked for selfies is when I was put on timeouts by Uber. I had to do 10 selfies last night.

If I had been a good ant and accepted all the slop Uber sent me, the ONLY seflie would have been when I first logged in to start my shift, at which point I could have tossed away the mask and Uber wouldn't know about it.

Uber's using selfies to harass cherrypickers.



tcaud said:


> Get the hint. It's no longer practical. Stop and apply for your unemployment.


I do it part time, so the amount I'd collect would be small.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> do it part time, so the amount I'd collect would be small.


including the $600?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> including the $600?


I don't know about the $600 because I haven't really looked into it.

With the much better overall tipping I'm doing OK with Eats right now in spite of the shitty payouts, so I'll keep doing it so long as the money is worth it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know about the $600 because I haven't really looked into it.


long, short: if you get UI, you get the $600 on top. Not sure many would view that as 'small'.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I wonder if facemask selfie would register this &#129300;
> View attachment 463833


Oh...please please please do it!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tcaud said:


> Get the hint. It's no longer practical. Stop and apply for your unemployment.


Take the unemployment money,
update or learn new skills,
wait till China's attack on the civilized world is over,
get a decent job.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I got hit with that crap today. After the 3rd selfie I simply switched it off and did deliveries. My first uber? $3.65 1.6 miles. The rest of my night? $116 in 4 hours doing deliveries.

LOL not turning Uber back on for a LOONGG time


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

I contacted support advising them I would not be drive again and what the final straw was. All I got a touchy feely nonsense that doesn't address anything and a header of "No Response Needed". If enough drivers stop driving they will realize the mistake in bottom line as rider can't get rides or have to wait long periods for pickups. Let show them what "Independent Contractor" means and who is in charge in the cars.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> I contacted support advising them I would not be drive again and what the final straw was. All I got a touchy feely nonsense that doesn't address anything and a header of "No Response Needed". If enough drivers stop driving they will realize the mistake in bottom line as rider can't get rides or have to wait long periods for pickups. Let show them what "Independent Contractor" means and who is in charge in the cars.


I'm not sure whats funnier, you think that you made a difference, or that Uber (more specifically, Kapresh in Mumbi) cared and forgot about you as soon as they hung up the phone.

PS: You'll be driving tomorrow. Just admit it.


----------



## Diamond-drive77 (May 21, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> I'm not sure whats funnier, you think that you made a difference, or that Uber (more specifically, Kapresh in Mumbi) cared and forgot about you as soon as they hung up the phone.
> 
> PS: You'll be driving tomorrow. Just admit it.


I can't believe you took the time to comment.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Diamond-drive77 said:


> I contacted support advising them I would not be drive again and what the final straw was. All I got a touchy feely nonsense that doesn't address anything and a header of "No Response Needed". If enough drivers stop driving they will realize the mistake in bottom line as rider can't get rides or have to wait long periods for pickups. Let show them what "Independent Contractor" means and who is in charge in the cars.


At the moment, 99% of drivers could quit and there still would be enough drivers for the small demand remaining.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Would this pass as a facemask over in the US of A ?


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

Safe guess is more like 20 selfies. Been super busy for the last week. No drivers means more refused rides than a typical week in a few hours but plenty of rides. Airports back in play. Some of us don't qualify for unemployment due to total income.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


This was the only time i had ot as a "complaint" 2 days ago Since this shit all began with masks.

The response is great, Uber style! &#128514;&#129322;


















It believe they mad i wont take there stupid 3$, mcds, bk, tb, kfc, and all BS orders from them anymore. F'em! &#128514;

55% and 9% now and counting! &#129315;. - - | - - ,


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Norm22 said:


> Safe guess is more like 20 selfies. Been super busy for the last week. No drivers means more refused rides than a typical week in a few hours but plenty of rides. Airports back in play. Some of us don't qualify for unemployment due to total income.


It's starting to really suck out there again. The drivers are coming back but the rides aren't. It is going to be hell soon. I am hoping like hell that I get that $8,900 SBA EIDL loan so I can get out before it becomes $3 an hour.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It's starting to really suck out there again. The drivers are coming back but the rides aren't. It is going to be hell soon. I am hoping like hell that I get that $8,900 SBA EIDL loan so I can get out before it becomes $3 an hour.


Take the unemployment;
learn new or bush up on old skills;
hunker down till the attack on the world by China is over;
get a better job.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I sense a reply that is being used over and over and over and over.......


----------



## WhoYouHereFor? (Jan 13, 2020)

Wth you doing clocking out 9 times? I'll clock out twice on a bad day 😂


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Would this pass as a facemask over in the US of A ?
> 
> View attachment 464985


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Its worst when you are in a dead area. Seems to happen everytime the app disconnects or logs you out!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Its worst when you are in a dead area. Seems to happen everytime the app disconnects or logs you out!!!


I have to take facemask selfies about 75% of the time I go back online.



UberBastid said:


> Take the unemployment;
> learn new or bush up on old skills;
> hunker down till the attack on the world by China is over;
> get a better job.


Posts like yours are sweet music to Uber's ears because it reinforces the message they've been working hard to sell to the govt, which is that rideshare is nothing more than a disposable little gig or "side hustle". Uber's extreme fear of employee status for drivers is the reason.

Uber's deception started after the disastrous rate cuts of 2014-15 turned rideshare from a middle class wage job into a poverty-level wage job.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Walk away.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's really getting annoying. Many times I will turn off requests during deliveries ( because often they will feed me a new delivery immediately when I pick up the food, and if finding their apartment or residence is slow going, I'm late on the stacked delivery, so I often turn it off, which requires a new photo. then, one time, the other random checker happened, right after a face mask verification. This is really awful. ANd what good does it do? If I wanted to take my mask off right after the photo, I could.



SinTaxERROR said:


> This is not about Uber caring for your safety or your passenger safety.
> 
> This is about Uber protecting itself from lawsuits. When Uber gets sued by a pax claiming they got CV19 from a driver, Uber will produce the masked selfie to show the court that the driver was wearing the mask.
> 
> Just take unemployment if you can... why deal with such bullshit and chance of infection if you do not have to.


That verification doens't prove squat, the driver can take it off right after the photo. 
The rider could snap a photo of the driver, too. I think in the age of cell phones, a court would require a photo by the rider for such a suit, so your point is rather moot, I'd say.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I hope they get this shit sorted out by July when I plan to go back driving.

Going offline between trips is pretty much SOP for many drivers trying to maximize earnings, or convenience, merely to avoid shitty pings before they reposition themselves, and go back online.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.


This is so frustrating. I put on my mask just before going online. It asks me to take a selfie - try 5 times, not good enough, so I try again without the mask and it worked. Next step, I enter DF and GO - it asks me if I am following the Covid guidelines, then selfie-time again - this time with the mask on. Finally get going, but it erased my DF, so I get a ride going completely to the other side of time. Okay nvm, I finish the ride. 
Next rider's not wearing a mask, so I try to cancel - reason: no mask, so it asks me: Contnue or Cancel? WTF! Uber tells me to cancel if no mask - so why are you giving me the option to continue the ride?? Anyway, I get no cancellation fee - so I won't be cancelling anymore. I go offline to get away from this mask-less rider - try going online after a few mins: Oops, selfie time again - to show you're wearing the mask! I mean you're forcing the drivers to wear a mask - but not educating the riders to do likewise. [Bangs head on the steering wheel - almost deploying the airbag!]


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Take the unemployment money,
> update or learn new skills,
> wait till China's attack on the civilized world is over,
> get a decent job.


You forgot one.....
*DUMP TRUMP!*


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Many times I will turn off requests during deliveries ( because often they will feed me a new delivery immediately when I pick up the food, and if finding their apartment or residence is slow going, I'm late on the stacked delivery, so I often turn it off, which requires a new photo.


My personal favorite is when Uber automatically logs you off while you are in the middle of a trip.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yes, it's really getting annoying. Many times I will turn off requests during deliveries ( because often they will feed me a new delivery immediately when I pick up the food, and if finding their apartment or residence is slow going, I'm late on the stacked delivery, so I often turn it off, which requires a new photo. then, one time, the other random checker happened, right after a face mask verification. This is really awful. ANd what good does it do? If I wanted to take my mask off right after the photo, I could.
> 
> 
> That verification doens't prove squat, the driver can take it off right after the photo.
> The rider could snap a photo of the driver, too. I think in the age of cell phones, a court would require a photo by the rider for such a suit, so your point is rather moot, I'd say.


All Uber has to prove is that the driver was in compliance at the time of the selfie with the mask being on.

Uber is not responsible for non compliance after the fact. That falls strictly upon the driver.

Of course any pax will go where the $$$ is which would be Uber. Doesn't mean the pax would win against Uber.

Wearing a mask is state law in N.J. in public. Uber deals with the public. Driver without a mask? It's on him or her...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> All Uber has to prove is that the driver was in compliance at the time of the selfie with the mask being on.
> 
> Uber is not responsible for non compliance after the fact. That falls strictly upon the driver.
> 
> ...


State law? So your state government passed a new law? Or did your leader just say so and now you think it's law? Cuz until my state passes it or Congress does. I'm not being TOLD to do a damn thing. YOUR GOVERNOR's whims don't equate to LAW.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> State law? So your state government passed a new law? Or did your leader just say so and now you think it's law? Cuz until my state passes it or Congress does. I'm not being TOLD to do a damn thing. YOUR GOVERNOR's whims don't equate to LAW.


You really should take the time learn and understand what executive orders are and how they are supposed work both on a federal and state level.

I can't wait for you to go google it and then chime back in like your are some sort of political science expert on all of this... be sure to look up the N.J. laws that grant EO powers as well... I can't wait to see your expert opinion that you copy paste here from your google search...

That being said, I never stated that I agree with Murphy's EO's in whole or in part.

Further, you have tried to change the context of my original statements...

Last, stop trying to act like you are some type of know it all rebel... you are just an Uber driver begging for that 3.75 minimum fare from Walmart in the middle of a pandemic all the while wearing your homemade mask because you can't afford to buy a real one.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You really should take the time learn and understand what executive orders are and how they are supposed work both on a federal and state level.
> 
> I can't wait for you to go google it and then chime back in like your are some sort of political science expert on all of this... be sure to look up the N.J. laws that grant EO powers as well... I can't wait to see your expert opinion that you copy paste here from your google search...
> 
> ...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 466091


I proved my point... you rant and rave about things you know nothing about, then have nothing intelligent to say after the fact...

Game over.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> There's exactly two reasons why I'm still doing this job... I need the addtional income and the flexible hours.
> 
> The nano-second I don't need either of the above, I'll quit.


You couldn't do UI/PUA?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I proved my point... you rant and rave about things you know nothing about, then have nothing intelligent to say after the fact...
> 
> Game over.


I don't remember ranting or raving about a thing. And I don't need to look up an EO to understand it. The difference is I'm not a sheep like yourself and when my rights are being violated I happen to understand that said EO would not stand up in a court. So Continue being a sheeple and follow your power hungry leaders whims... Putz


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't remember ranting or raving about a thing. And I don't need to look up an EO to understand it. The difference is I'm not a sheep like yourself and when my rights are being violated I happen to understand that said EO would not stand up in a court. So Continue being a sheeple and follow your power hungry leaders whims... Putz


LOL... you calling me a sheeple? Don't think so...

I never asked you to look up a specific EO. I stated to you that do not understand how they work. I do not care if you agree with a particular EO or not. EO's are indeed considered law.

If an EO is unconstitutional or violates another law it will not stand up in court. You seem to have overlooked the unconstitutional part and stated a factually wrong blanketed statement that incorrectly covers all EO's.

Your comprehension is that of a 3rd grader on a good day.

Now go get back in line... it's time for your shepherd to shave the wool off your back...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> You forgot one.....
> *DUMP TRUMP!*


No, I didn't 'forget'.

These are suggestions of things that we can all do -- RIGHT NOW.
Personal steps that will make a difference in your life in the next couple of years.

Whether Trump gets re-elected or not - we got three or four years of shit to wade through.

And, ya know the best way to get thru it?

Take the unemployment money;
Learn new skills or upgrade old ones;
Wait till the Chinese attack on the world ends;
Get a decent job.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> You couldn't do UI/PUA?


No. I have my full time job and I do Uber part time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> No. I have my full time job and I do Uber part time.


Gotcha. Wasn't busting your balls just curious.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Yes, it's really getting annoying. Many times I will turn off requests during deliveries ( because often they will feed me a new delivery immediately when I pick up the food, and if finding their apartment or residence is slow going, I'm late on the stacked delivery, so I often turn it off, which requires a new photo. then, one time, the other random checker happened, right after a face mask verification. This is really awful. ANd what good does it do? If I wanted to take my mask off right after the photo, I could.
> 
> 
> That verification doens't prove squat, the driver can take it off right after the photo.
> The rider could snap a photo of the driver, too. I think in the age of cell phones, a court would require a photo by the rider for such a suit, so your point is rather moot, I'd say.


As I stated in a previous post, ant drivers who accept most every ping could literally avoid wearing their masks for their entire shifts after taking their initial selfies to go online.

Uber is using the selfies to harass the cherrypickers who refuse to accept whatever slop Uber throws at them.



New2This said:


> Gotcha. Wasn't busting your balls just curious.


If I wasn't working I could probably collect around $750 between UI and PUA

Are you collecting?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> If I wasn't working I could probably collect around $750 between UI and PUA
> 
> Are you collecting?


Trying. My day stuff (also 1099) is structured so I can, at least some weeks.

Been trying to but Virginia is ****ing slow.

I applied in D.C. because I did the vast majority of trips starting in D.C.

So far it's looking positive. I've submitted everything and should have something this coming week.

Surprisingly D.C. is lightyears ahead of VA.

If I don't get it it's not the end of the world but it would help.

I'd rather not have to tbh but it's there and I'm eligible so why not? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> Trying. My day stuff (also 1099) is structured so I can, at least some weeks.
> 
> Been trying to but Virginia is @@@@ing slow.
> 
> ...


Even though some posters claim to be gaming the system, for the amount of money I would get it ain't worth taking a chance.

The car I'm presently using doesn't qualify for rideshare so I've been doing Eats-only the last few months. The tips have been good since the Covid thing started.

As you may be aware, I've been rabid in my demand to see destinations in advance. :smiles:

I've always said the worst part of rideshare (even worse than the shitty pay rates) was not being able to pick where I want to go, and now that I can do that with my food deliveries, I've become "spoiled" to the point that going back to doing blind rideshare trips doesn't have a lot of appeal. If I can make in the vicinity of what I was making doing rideshare, I'll do mostly food delivery.

If I lived in California where both Eats and X drivers can see destinations in advance, I'd be doing mostly rideshare.


----------



## William Sheldon (Sep 3, 2016)

Literally 30 selfies and only 5 deliveries in course of 7hrs in past 3 days (Memorial Day Weekend) but in Ocala, Fl now instead of Las Vegas but still ctfo Fuber!!!


----------



## Old_Time_Driver (Aug 13, 2016)

"Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people."

I have been delivering people. Since the new Uber "policy" re: face masks went into effect, I have been asked exactly once to take a selfie. I wore my mask and was told to show my whole face for the picture. Uber told me I would be asked to take a picture proving I had a mask before I could take my first ride. Uber lied.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No, I didn't 'forget'.
> 
> These are suggestions of things that we can all do -- RIGHT NOW.
> Personal steps that will make a difference in your life in the next couple of years.
> ...


I agree with the next 4 years. We'll need a leader who is not so fixated with himself and puts the American people first when it comes to getting this country back to the powerhouse we were. 
Using this time and energy to try and "upgrade" skills, one should. 
Those personal steps are important but there are those who will not do nothing and wait for things to happen to them. Nothing we can say or do to those people. 
Let's just do what has to be done as a collective body and get this country back to work. 
*We cannot whine our way to prosperity. *


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> I agree with the next 4 years. We'll need a leader who is not so fixated with himself and puts the American people first when it comes to getting this country back to the powerhouse we were.
> Using this time and energy to try and "upgrade" skills, one should.
> Those personal steps are important but there are those who will not do nothing and wait for things to happen to them. Nothing we can say or do to those people.
> Let's just do what has to be done as a collective body and get this country back to work.
> *We cannot whine our way to prosperity. *


Pray tell who is this leader you speak of? Cuz the idiot running against Trump needs help wiping his own ass....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Old_Time_Driver said:


> "Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people."
> 
> I have been delivering people. Since the new Uber "policy" re: face masks went into effect, I have been asked exactly once to take a selfie. I wore my mask and was told to show my whole face for the picture. Uber told me I would be asked to take a picture proving I had a mask before I could take my first ride. Uber lied.


Do you understand how the "Stop New Requests" button works ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Do you understand how the "Stop New Requests" button works ?


with uber you do that and that is essentially 'offline' and when you go online again, guess what? Yeah, takey a pictah puhleeaasseee.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Here in my town (Pensacola, FL) I do more business with Lyft anyway, so I've just stopped logging on to Uber. Like everyone else, when I accept a trip on one platform, I shut the other one off. I cannot imagine having to take a selfie every time I log back on to Uber. Screw that. Screw Uber. As it is, they ask me to verify my identity waaaaaay too much. If I never took another Uber trip, that would be okay.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> Here in my town (Pensacola, FL) I do more business with Lyft anyway, so I've just stopped logging on to Uber. Like everyone else, when I accept a trip on one platform, I shut the other one off. I cannot imagine having to take a selfie every time I log back on to Uber. Screw that. Screw Uber. As it is, they ask me to verify my identity waaaaaay too much. If I never took another Uber trip, that would be okay.


Take unemployment... selfies not required. &#128077;


----------



## AnfieldRiot (Jul 4, 2015)

I pick up phone, I unlock, I push camera picture, I place close to face, I push capture button, I look at screen for ok, I put phone back down.

Bastards.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Pray tell who is this leader you speak of? Cuz the idiot running against Trump needs help wiping his own ass....


This "idiot" as you refer to is named Joe Biden is the presumptive Presidential candidate running against the current Un-President Donald Trump.
I can't speak to his hygiene habits when it comes to his bowel movements but I do have some insight into his qualification against the current incumbent.
If nothing else, his years as the chairman of the Chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations and the chair of the the Senate Committee on the Judiciary gives him some insight on how America should consider it's relationship with our allies and his understanding of the Justice system. The way he handled himself as Vice President for 8 years through some of Americas toughest times is commendable. 
These are only three of the issues that we should consider when we compare the two people running to be President of the United States.
I'm not even taking in the Stupid factor or the education factor. No brainer for people like me, but if you define your presidential choice by his anal approach to his actions after a movement, I truly understand your mind set, *CUZ*


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> YOUR GOVERNOR's whims don't equate to LAW.


It depends on your state constitution and how your state government is structured. The state governments aren't carbon copies of the federal government. Some states give their executive branch more power at the state level than the executive branch has at the federal level.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

AnfieldRiot said:


> I pick up phone, I unlock, I push camera picture, I place close to face, I push capture button, I look at screen for ok, I put phone back down.
> 
> Bastards.


Except that 99% of the time, my first pic attempt *isn't* accepted because of some stupid reason - lighting, positioning, etc. It's so aggravating, and they ask it so often (even during non-mask-selfie times) that I usually just say "Screw it" and don't even bother with Uber after that. Like I said, Lyft gives me more than enough business here in my town.

Adding to that aggravation is the stupid, "Premium Pickup Possible" bullshit. I fell for that too many times to ever be fooled again. If they think that's an enticement to get drivers to accept shorty trips, they're dead wrong. I used to be pretty pro-Uber. Now, when you add up all the "little" aggravations you have to deal with just to take Uber rides and it is becoming less and less worth it to me.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

MasterC said:


> The new thing is - resend photo of drivers license.
> After 3 years my Drivers License disappeared.
> 
> Uber wanted a copy.
> ...


In my case, it was resend vehicle documents. (I haven't driven since March.) All perfectly valid, nothing expired; but Uber showed registration and inspection as "expired" and I had to re-upload the same documents they already have. The phone help person, although quite pleasant, was clueless.


----------



## Mgibby (Oct 2, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Drove 14 trips yesterday Uber X never asked for a selfie... And the passenger app doesn't prompt riders that they MUST wear a mask.... F Uber and their BS policies they leave us having to police... IM NOT DOING IT.


update your app!


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> RIDICULOUS !





Nats121 said:


> Let the bastards get sued into oblivion, they deserve it.
> 
> As I've already pointed out this isn't about wearing a facemask, it's about Uber using selfies as a deterrent against drivers declining delivery requests.
> 
> ...


i would decline the selfies. I think it's ridiculous you "HAVE" to (YOU DON'T). I would have replied 'not today, next time'


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mgibby said:


> update your app!


I have and I pull my shirt up take a pic and then drive without a stupid ass mask.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Last week......

Face Mask Selfie
Identify Car
Face Mask Selfie
Switched Phones
Identify Car
Face Mask Selfie
Selflie
Face Mask Selfie (yes, asked me for face mask 2x with a normal selfie in the middle)
Face Mask Selfie (went offline, DD orders stacked)
Face Mask Selfie (went offline, DD orders stacked)
PING! Took my 1st Eats Delivery......... 7 or 8 selfies later......




MarkR said:


> i would decline the selfies. I think it's ridiculous you "HAVE" to (YOU DON'T). I would have replied 'not today, next time'


Thank you for reducing the competition on the road!



Big Lou said:


> If nothing else, his years as the chairman of the Chairman of the Senate Foreign Relations and the chair of the the Senate Committee on the Judiciary gives him some insight on how America should consider it's relationship with our allies and his understanding of the Justice system.


But does Ol Joe remember doing any of that........


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


Uber is doing so much wrong where would you begin?

I have seen them taking up to 65% of the fare here lately
They surge all day get people to work at crazy prices then after 9pm no cars available?
Cars are available I just have to go 10 mile out of town to pick them up for free.
Try calling Uber? We r having a phone issue??? no you r having a employee issue. Plenty of phones no one to answer them.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Last week......
> 
> Face Mask Selfie
> Identify Car
> ...


*oh... *_* forgot to mention..*.. He can also read things like Presidential briefings, Pentagon Reports and they don't have to scale them down and draw crayon pictures to keep his attention for more than an few minutes. He'll be just fine!_


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

It takes less than 5 seconds to take a selfie, annoying yes, but no big deal. Accept what you cannot change, and you will be content.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

^^^ It's obvious you haven't been an ant long.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

MasterC said:


> The new thing is - resend photo of drivers license.
> After 3 years my Drivers License disappeared.
> 
> Uber wanted a copy.
> ...


There is definitely a problem with the id photo acceptance. I had to do mine about 10 times. They did not accept high quality scanned image. Had to be a photo. Took many times for each of the documents. Very frustrating.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Take unemployment... selfies not required. &#128077;


THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take the unemployment;
buff up old skills, gain new ones;
wait till the attack on the world by China is over;
get a decent job.



Gigworker said:


> Accept what you cannot change


If anyone with an aluminum clipboard tells you to SIT DOWN AND SHUT UP.
Do it.

Right?


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> THANK YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Take the unemployment;
> buff up old skills, gain new ones;
> ...


If you wait until the attack is over you may already be an old man.



Gigworker said:


> It takes less than 5 seconds to take a selfie, annoying yes, but no big deal. Accept what you cannot change, and you will be content.


I was driving all night, and was thinking of calling it a night. Received a call for a McD's. Drove there however 8 cars in the drive through, cancelled with too long a wait. decided to stop delivering, and then I saw a flag on the map saying I was in a 1.7x zone. I thought what the heck I'll turn it back on and do a few deliveries if they are at 1.7x. Selfie required. It's dark, I am driving, didn't want to stop and fight with the photo so stayed off line. Some times that annoying is the straw that stops the deliveries.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Just shows they are treating us like employees


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had to do it on UberX six times yesterday, Wednesday. I drove all of two hours. F*ub*a*r* is making us pawns in its corporate COVID-19 virtue signalling. Once is enough to establish virtue signalling.

At one point, @New2This was giving a Rockefeller Salute in his verification selfies. What is funny is that since I have started to give the Rockefeller Salute, I have had far fewer rejected selfies. I do the Rockefeller Salute California Style; which makes me wonder if that might have something to do with it.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

got a p said:


> dude! i got hitup a half dozen times in one shift, and that was before covid! they started getting crazy with that shit!


All the extremely long pickups are what has been doing it on my account ,give me pickups less than 5 miles&#128512;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I drove for the first time this week. Did 5 trips in 2 hours. Parked again until July now.

Was not impressed by the selfie logon/checklist bullshit. Once every 24 hours I can understand..........but repeatedly is simply harassment. I'm offline 10+ times a day.


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


I have the same situation
..here is the solution..accept the ride
..then cancel until you get the ride you want. If you decline 3 in a row you will be knocked off the app. So do in Rome what the Romas do



mellorock said:


> All the extremely long pickups are what has been doing it on my account ,give me pickups less than 5 miles&#128512;


So accept them...then cancel until you get shorter rides. You will not be shut off



_Tron_ said:


> As annoying as selfies are I have to wonder if those that complain about them here have thought it through. Selfies protect the driver as well as Uber. You don't want someone hacking/cloning your account and driving on your dime... raping, murdering, pillaging, and generally making a nuisance of themselves... on your dime.
> 
> Or do you?


Amen Brother!


----------



## dexstar (Jun 4, 2017)

Just wave a Kleenex. Works just fine


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> With respect to the responder, it's a lot more than two seconds.
> 
> I "only" had to take six selfies tonight instead of the nine I did yesterday because business was a lot slower than yesterday.
> 
> ...


I apologize for my earlier comment and agree. I tried driving again and you were right, it was a PITA. The main problem was the pictures with and without mask each time. That was a couple of months ago, have they improved the system since then or still the same?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Approximately 75% of my "timeouts" required a facemask selfie for me to go back online, and I was delivering food, not people.
> 
> Most of the time when I decline three requests in a row (occasionally they'll time me out for as little as two or even one declined request) Uber will time me out.
> 
> ...


It's technology, take your time and be safe. Uber is doing their best.


----------

